# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Có nên lên 64 bit ??

## banga

hiện là em vừa nâng cấp ram lên 4g nhưng do máy cài win 32 bit nên chỉ nhận 3g , lúc trước 2g chơi 6 acc kiếm thế nó chạy tới 2,8g làm máy lag kinh khủng , giờ lên 4g nhưng do sài win 32 bit nên nó chỉ nhận 3g và chơi 6 acc nó chạy hết 3,4g hic , nhưng có cái là ko lag , nhưng em định nâng lên 64 bit nhưng ko biết có nên ko mọi người , mà nếu nên thì nên nâng xp , win 7 hay vista , có khi nào lên 64 bit nó ngốn nhiều ram hơn > lag ko ai biết làm ơn chỉ dùm em , thanks 

.
hiện em đang sài xp 32 bit .................... ​

----------


## ta12km

chào bạn!theo tớ được biết thì win 7 64bit đã được dùng nhưng chưa phổ biến nhiều và đa số bây giờ là dùng win 32 bit.vì nó phổ biến driver và các phần mềm ứng dụng.về ưu điểm của win bit 64 nó giúp cho hệ điều hành chạy nhanh hơn và là một trong những điều kiện để nhận đủ dung lượng ram.để nhận đủ ram phải xem mainboard của bạn có hỗ trợ không.nếu bạn đã sử dụng win 7 32bit thành thạo và có nhiều phần mềm hỗ trợ win 64bit thì cũng nên dùng.chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## clean190914

hãy tượng tưởng như bạn chạy xe trên đường, 32-bit là đường nhỏ, lúc nào cũng kẹt xe, xe lớn chạy không được, xe nhỏ chạy không xong. còn 64-bit là đường cao tốc, xe thông thoáng, chạy với tốc độ cao. như vậy, ta đã có một ít so sánh về 32-bit và 64-bit. nhưng không phải lúc nào máy bạn cũng có thể chạy với tốc độ của 64-bit cả, mà đó là cả một “chặng đường” nâng cấp phần cứng phù hợp.

nếu bạn chưa biết rành về 32-bit và 64-bit, bạn hãy nên sử dụng windows 32-bit. khi windows 7 được giới thiệu, hầu hết mọi người đều cài windows 7 64-bit mà không hề có chút kiến thức nào về nó, đây là một sai lầm. tuy 64-bit tốt hơn nhưng nếu vi xử lý của bạn không hỗ trợ cũng như không có những phần mềm thích hợp cho nó thì rất nhiều vấn đề xảy ra.
với hệ thống windows 32-bit, bạn chỉ được hỗ trợ tối đa 3.5gb ram. nhưng với 64-bit thì số lượng ram hỗ trợ lên đến 264 bits = 17.2 tỉ gbs, 16.3 triệu tbs, hoặc 16 exabytes ram.

bình thường khi sử dụng hệ thống 32-bit, khi sử dụng quá dung lượng ram hiện tại, hệ thống tự động chuyển sang sử dụng bộ nhớ ảo hay là dung lượng ổ cứng còn dư để lưu trữ tạm thời. nhưng trên hệ thống 64-bit, bạn có thể thêm bao nhiêu ram tuỳ thích, và từ bây giờ, hệ điều hành 32-bit được biết với tên x86 và hệ điều hành 64-bit được biết với tên x64.

hệ điều hành 64-bit chạy với 12 gb ram

hệ điều hành 32-bit “cố gắng” chạy với 7gb ram: (nhưng chỉ có 2.7gb được sử dụng).

nên lựa chọn windows 32-bit hay 64-bit?

nếu bạn đang sử dụng những ứng dụng đồ hoặc hoặc 3d như autocad, thì không có gì tuyệt hơn khi sử dụng hệ điều hành 64-bit. nhưng nên nhớ, bạn phải sử dụng tất cả ứng dụng dành riêng cho hệ điều hành 64-bit, như các chương trình, drivers... để máy nhận ra rằng bạn đang xài hệ thống 64-bit. và đương nhiên, không phải bất kỳ chương trình nào cũng đều hoại động tốt trên 64-bit. do đó, bạn sẽ thấy 2 thư mục program files(32) để cài đặt các ứng dụng 32-bit & program files (64) để cài đặt riêng các ứng dụng 64-bit trên windows 64-bit.
xem xong bạn sẽ có sự lựa chọn:emlaugh::emlaugh:

----------


## HuaAnh

mình thấy so sánh bạn khập khiểng lắm chạy 32 hay 64 thì không quan trọng vấn đề là bạn thấy có phù hợp cho máy bạn không nếu bạn đủ vốn thì chạy thỏa máy lên 64-bit thì khá cool rùi.
chúc vui vẻ

----------


## damynghebaoan

> hiện là em vừa nâng cấp ram lên 4g nhưng do máy cài win 32 bit nên chỉ nhận 3g , lúc trước 2g chơi 6 acc kiếm thế nó chạy tới 2,8g làm máy lag kinh khủng , giờ lên 4g nhưng do sài win 32 bit nên nó chỉ nhận 3g và chơi 6 acc nó chạy hết 3,4g hic , nhưng có cái là ko lag , nhưng em định nâng lên 64 bit nhưng ko biết có nên ko mọi người , mà nếu nên thì nên nâng xp , win 7 hay vista , có khi nào lên 64 bit nó ngốn nhiều ram hơn > lag ko ai biết làm ơn chỉ dùm em , thanks 
> 
> .
> hiện em đang sài xp 32 bit .................... ​


 chào bạn, đăng khoa xin góp ý trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau:
nếu bạn muốn nâng ram thì bạn nên cài lên 64 bit và cài windows 7 là tốt nhất. thực ra bản 32 và 64 không khac nhau về dung lượng là mấy, nhưng với bản 64 sẽ có ưu điểm hơn là nó sẽ tối ưu hết các phần cứng mà bạn có. các chương trình ứng dụng và driver thì mình thấy bây giờ bản 64 đều cài được hết. nhưng cũng phải xem lại bộ xử lý của bạn một chút, nếu chíp thấp thì xử lý cũng không thể nhanh hơn bản 32 được.
chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## kevin_cn08b

mình thấy đăng khoa nói rất đúng, nếu ram bạn cao như vậy thì lên cài bản 64 bit là hay nhất vì nó tối ưu bộ nhớ ram cho bạn và các thiết bị khác

----------

